# Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Figured I'd start a new thread since it's finally all in and working. 
Here are the details in case anyone else decides to have a go
http://www.golden-hind.com/eos....htm


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 1:48 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Hello Mark. Very, VERY impressive! I honestly got overwhelmed just looking at the picture of the hundreds of wires coming out of your center console. I was thinking about the Motorola bluetooth kit that I think is a VW/Motorola partnered product.
I just wanted to clarify that all of the wiring you did was just so you could use your cell phone wirelessly through the nav' radio system, right? I assume you can touch the steering wheel phone button and a voice command asks what you want to do? Just a few questions as I really want to utilize the steering wheel button, but am not sure I'm ready to dedicate my weekend to taking apart my brand new Eos. Thanks for the post and very detailed pictures . . much appreciated!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (Grafixx101)*

Basically I can activate what ever voice dialing capabilities my phone has by pressing the phone button on the steering wheel. I can also answer incoming calls that way. 
The advantage of this rig over the Moto one is it uses the steering wheel controls where at the Moto one requires a seperate controller be attached to the dash. Not being able to use the buttons on the wheel for that purpose would drive me crazy, but that's probably just me.
I've heard rumors of an improved interface, which would use the Parrot 3100 as distinct from the 3000 and would provide called id to the MFD, but I've not seen any product yet. The 3100 can also provide line out rather than using it's own amplifier so that should simply the connections at the rear of the radio


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Mark,
Super job, well done.
John


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Maybe I can drive 20 miles notrh to San Mateo and we can do this together








Awesome job.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (jdl)*

Maybe on the weekend I attempt the roof module... 
I'm no expert, last time I pulled a dash apart I was replacing the OEM radio on my MK II (I think) GTI with an Alpine Radio so I could have an auxillary input to attach my Mark I Sony CD Walkman too.... 
-Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Mark, you have more guts than I. And there I was leary of pulling an iPod dock out of a Rabbit... (which BTW, we cannot get parts for. Oops)








In the mean time, I still have that 6 CD changer in my office. 
Great install; I really appreciate the write up. Now I finally have a go to thread for blue tooth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

Well done, I think you have a lot more guts than I to attempt such a project. Glad to hear someone was finally able to accomplish the goal.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Just one question. Where did you put the controller(keypad)?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (pjouvence)*

No controller keypad required. That's the beauty of this one.








If you look at the second picture you can see that the Audicom unit plugs into the Parrot in place of the Parrot's control unit and allows the standard steering wheel controls to be used to operate the Parrot...

As some over in the GOLF MK V forum so elequently puts it..
"Must get that retarded phone button to work..."
Hey, I see you're a relative new comer, welcome to the forum. I think you'll find forum member Grafixx is right in your neighbourhood...

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:47 PM 2-10-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:50 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Wow. You did a great job installing that, and an absolutely first-class job on the writeup at your website. I'll link to your website next time I update the Forum Table of Contents.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, coming from you high praise indeed. Not quite on the scale of your TV tuner retrofit, but very satisfying, particularly since at one point my 10 year old daughter comes out and states "Daddy you've ruined your beautiful new car !"....


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Nice Mark. By the way, when I went pick up my EOS from VW dealership, the EOS mechanics told me that he was working on installing a bluetooth kit for another EOS. And he said it was 4 hours labor work. I forgot to ask about the parts but thought that was need that VW would installed it for you. You might have warrantee from them then I suppose.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (darien)*

Yes, that would be the Motorola kit. AFAIK it does not use the steering wheel controls to answer / initiate calls, it has a seperate control module that has to fixed to the dash...


----------



## rfsee (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Great work. I was looking at this kit too. How do your callers find the audio quality at their end? I ask b/c i was thinking of pacing the mic on top of the steering column to get a more direct line. Of course it would look a bit out of place. Not nearly as clean as your beautiful install. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (rfsee)*

Top up no problem, audio is very clear with the mic in the overhead area. Have'nt had a chance to really use it top down..


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks Mark. If you come around LA, let me know and I will "use" you to do the install on my Eos.


----------



## elninho (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

GREAT JOB !!!!!
i have only one question







if you could please help me out ..... What exactly does the audicom do ?... is it an adaptor for the steering wheel control







if it is , do i need it on an rcd 300


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (elninho)*

The AUDICOM eliminate the need to mount the controller from the Parrot unit on the dashboard and allows the steering wheel controls to be used in conjunction with the Parrot Bluetooth unit.


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Mark,
Thanks for your posting and instructions. I bought the kits, and had a mechanic friend do the install, and it seems to work quite well. I appreciate you posting the detailed instructions. They made the install go considerably smoother.
I am having one problem. How do I get into the menus of the Parrot kit using the steering wheel control. The system is stuck in French.
Thanks!
Jeff
Houston, TX


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (cccc2549)*

If the AUDICOM is working correctly there is a sequence of the arrow up / arrow down buttons on the steering wheel that should enter the Parrot Voice Driven menu system. I'm up in Tahoe at the moment, away from my EOS so I don't have access to check it right now. I can look it up in the manual when I get back.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_If the AUDICOM is working correctly there is a sequence of the arrow up / arrow down buttons on the steering wheel that should enter the Parrot Voice Driven menu system. 

Either that or you get unlimited lives, unlimited ammo, or open a secret level


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

This information is worth putting in the Eos FAQ section.


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Either that or you get unlimited lives, unlimited ammo, or open a secret level
















I know this is more of an informational forum than a social one, but holy crap, this comment had me ROTFLMAO








Just to stay on topic, you did a 1st rate job on this write up Mark. Your diligence is much appreciated.


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

The manual states to access the menus press Seek Up then Seek Down then Seek Up then Seek Down. I tried doing this with the seek button on the radio, and on the steering wheel, but it didn't work. I phoned the distributer but they were not able to help.
The phone is currently speaking French. German I could live with being a VW, but would prefer English.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (cccc2549)*

I'll check the sequence on my installation later today when I have a chance
I am able to use the up and down arrows on the RHS of the steering wheel to enter the parrot menus.
I assume you had the ignition on when you tried this ?
Were you able to discover the Parrot with your phone ?
Are you able to initiate and end calls with the phone button ?
Did you install the parrot in the same place I did ? If so have tried unplugging the audicom, and plugging the parrot controller in order to change language.


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks Mark. I appreciate any input you have.
Yes the ignition was on, and the parrot works with my phone. I can call, hang-up, and call last number dialed. I put the parrot in the center console underneath the ash tray (or whatever it's called now), so that the bluetooth would be closer to my phone.
I have not tried unplugging the audicom as I have to take out the ash tray to get at it and I am hoping I don't have to.
Thanks!!
Jeff


----------



## elninho (Feb 9, 2007)

Entering in menu functions 
Press in sequence SEEK + followed by SEEK - ( twice )

Scrolling menu functions
Press VOLUME + key to scroll up
Press VOLUME - key to scroll down
To confirm the needed function press the key To cancel the function press the phone key for 2 seconds 
http://www.audicom.it/storeimgs/VW USO.ENG.pdf



_Modified by elninho at 7:36 AM 2-22-2007_


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (elninho)*

Elninho,
Thanks for the reply. Just so I am clear, on the radio itself (on the dashboard), there is a toggle button labelled Seek and something else on the same button. I do not have the GPS model.
I have pressed this button up, then down, then up, then down and the only thing that happens is it changes the radio station twice.
Am I doing something wrong?
Jeff


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (cccc2549)*

The Seek+ they refer to is the up Arrow on the Steering Wheel, and the Seek- is the down arrow on the steering wheel


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Mark,
I tried that one too, but it yielded the same results... nothing. I did do it five times and it reset the parrot (as per the instructions).
When you press the +-+- keys, what happens?
Jeff


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (cccc2549)*

OK
Using the Arrow button on the RHS of the Steering wheel (with the radio on)
UP-ARROW => DOWN-ARROW => UP-ARROW => DOWN-ARROW
After a delay of about 1 second, radio mutes and the Parrot says (in my case) "English". At that point the UP-ARROW and DOWN-ARROW keys allow me to operate the Parrot Menus per the parrot manual.


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

I got it to work, and was able to get it back into English. Thanks for all your help!!!
Jeff


----------



## .:Rcoholic (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

does this work on non nav Eos? I would love to do this... or find someone to do it.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (sethworld)*

Obviously I can't confirm or deny. However if the radio head unit uses the same double din plug I would expect it to. If you look at Giles' post on installing an iPod adaptor
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2912261
it appears that the RC500 units uses the same connection, so I suspect it's common to all models.


----------



## jeffwash (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

I installed the parrot on my non-nav Eos, and it works fine. I purchased the equipment, and then had my local non-VW mechanic do the install. (If you live in Houston and would like the contact, let me know). 
There are two things that I did differently from the excellent instructions posted in this thread. The first is I had the parrot box installed just behind the gear shifter so that is was closer to the center console where I keep my phone. This allows for a slightly stronger bluetooth signal. The second was in the microphone install. I first installed it behind the grid by the reading lights as per the instructions, but my wife complained that I sounded muffled. I pulled the microphone out, and used the attachment that came with the kit to mount it near the drivers side reading light and it works much better. I have used the kit with the roof down, and it works fine until highway speeds. If I put the windows up with the roof down, I can use the bluetooth at highway speeds.
Jeff


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (jeffwash)*

Just for archival purposes, here is a link to a discussion about the same thing in the Touareg forum. It looks interesting, perhaps the same parts might be available to suit an Eos: "Factory" Bluetooth Install


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (PanEuropean)*

Michael...
It's exact;y the same kit as I used for my EOS, not sure why the Toureg needed the "Factory steering wheel controller", I assume that they don't come with the same set of button we get on Multifunction Steering wjheel with the EOS.
-Mark


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:40 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

Just for my peace of mind before i start down this road, you installed this with the dynaudio and all of it's fancy amplified speakers without blowing any of them out right? If so then I'm go for launch.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

Working fine with Dynaudio....


----------



## elninho (Feb 9, 2007)

help !!! i'm stuck !
where do i give the live wire ... where do i connect it to ??
is it to the red wire that is free(not connected anywhere , if so , on the other side there is a yellow wire that says mute on it .. i'm comfused , please help !


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (elninho)*

The Redwire is the ignition live.. I connected it to the back of the Cigratte Lighter.. 

See Step 10: Provide “Ignition Live” power supply


----------



## elninho (Feb 9, 2007)

ooops, i got it ... !


----------



## elninho (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

thanks for the reply ,
i got it working but just out of curiosity , how did you conect to the back of the cig lighter, i know you mentioned the way but i didnt get it


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (elninho)*

I Attached a crip connected, single metal pin to the end of the bar wire and jamned it up into back of the connector for the Cigaratte Lighter power supply. 
I think the correct way to do this would be to either splice into the live feed to the cigarette lighter but I hate those 'guillotine' connectors (I'm always scared of breaking the wire), or run a complete new fused live 12V circuit from the back of the Fuse box..


----------



## elninho (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

thanks so much for the info mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i owe you a


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (elninho)*

Next time I'm in Athens ....


----------



## elninho (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

deal !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

I Mark,
I am on the way to do the install but after checking the parrot site, it looks like that my Treo 650 is only compatible with the CK3100 and not the CK3000. What do you think? Do you know if the install would be the same?
I will apreciate your input on that.
Thanks.
PJ


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (pjouvence)*

Not sure.. I don't think the SW100C works with the 3100...
I've heard rumors (but been unable to confirm) of a forthcoming SW200C which would work with a 3100. 
I'm suprised the 650 is only compatible with the 3100.. Makes no sense to me, in general bluetooth is bluetooth, and any device that supports hands free profile should work ( of course there are execptions). As I recall, the guy I bought my rig from is in Santa Monica, might be worth contacting him and seeing if he can set up a 3000 for you to check your phone with). It doesn't need to be installed for that...
-Mark


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

The phone will conect to the bluetooth but the voice dialing will not be suported by the parrot...


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (pjouvence)*

When I press the button on my steering wheel, it activates the voice dialing on my phone (t-Mobile MDA) and seems to work fine. I had already setup voice dialing on the phone just to save dialing. I read through the material and it said I could setup voice dialing through the parrot system, but couldn't see any advantage.
Jeff


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (cccc2549)*

anyone know a good place in Atlanta to get this installed? I am not positive I am sure enough with my skills to do this on my new toy.


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (sethworld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethworld* »_anyone know a good place in Atlanta to get this installed? I am not positive I am sure enough with my skills to do this on my new toy.

I just did the install on my 07 Passat. It is not as difficult as it looks or sounds. Once you get all the wire harnesses in front of you it makes much more sense. And Howard at Quickconnects.com is a godsend. I had issues with the performance with my Dynaudio system and he answered my emails almost immediately on a Sunday. If you have Dynaudio, make sure you get the TEL input adapter from Techmark. Quickconnects also carries this. Good Luck


----------



## waffe (Feb 10, 2007)

How much money are we talking about??
Complete to a passat -06
Sry bad english here!!!! :-(


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (s2scott)*

quickconnects.com doesn't appear to be the right address... could you comfirm?


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (waffe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waffe* »_How much money are we talking about??
Complete to a passat -06
Sry bad english here!!!! :-(

>Parrot CK3000 form ebay $90.00
>SW100C Steering wheel Interface & Wire Harness from http://www.quickconnectproducts.com $185.00
>Add-A-Curcuit Fuse Box Connector & miscellaneous wire & connectors from auto parts store $15.00
>Having a functioning steering wheel phone button $priceless
And, sorry.... correct address for Quick Connects is http://www.quickconnectproducts.com


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for the correct link... I will be thinking about it once the car arrives... hopefully next week. It is at the port in Houston now.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (sethworld)*

I was going to order the SW100C today and it said it was temporarily unavailable due to them testing a new harness (SW101C). I e-mailed them to find out how soon they would sell it and I got an answer back within 15 minutes!
Here's what Howard from quickconnectproducts.com wrote: 
"Thanks for writing. I am shipping a limited number and have a few in stock. The new SW101C avoids having to connect to 12V switched in the car which makes the install plug and play. The harness has also been revised for a much neater and easier install. If you would like to get one of these, you would order the $114.95 Parrot 3000 Evolution bluetooth kit and the steering wheel kit for $184.95. "
Looks like good things come to "he who waites"







( in my case "she"







)
I just ordered one. Now I just need my EOS to arrive to put it in! 2 more weeks to go....



_Modified by chocoholic_too at 11:02 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

it looks like it says it is $184 for the wire harness only... did you get both the Parrot and the harness for $184?


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (sethworld)*

no only the harness. I got my parrot kit from etronics for $85 plus shipping.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re:*

Mark, I was just looking at your installation instructions ( http://www.golden-hind.com/eos....html) . I wanted to print them to get ready for my own installation as soon as my baby gets here ( less than 2 weeks) and I noticed some of the pictures seemed switched or in the wrong order according to the titles above them. For instance where it says Audicomm harness front it shows a picture of the removed radio trim or Audicom harness rear its the radio from the front and so on.
Is it a glitch? Because I know they were right the first time I looked at it when you first postet it.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (chocoholic_too)*

I just checked and it looks good to me. Can you try clearing your brower's cache and see if that solves it..
BTW, not the correct link is .htm, not .html. Looks like their might be an early document there which may need deleting when I get out behind the corporate firewall later this evening...
http://www.golden-hind.com/eos...h.htm
If you want a pdf try this link
http://www.golden-hind.com/eos...h.pdf



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 4:18 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks Mark! My bookmark must have been corrupt. I saved the pdf for easy printing.








Awesome write up , very helpful. Luckily I don't have to deal with getting the power supply connected since the new harness's supposed be straight plug and play now.


----------



## schnapps4 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

I have just installed the latest version of the kit, the one that uses a harness that doesn't need the 12V connection. Both of the boxes fit nicely in the right end compartment of the dash and are easy to access for updating. The whole project only took about 1 1/2 hours thanks to Marks great writeup.
Next project - the dash cubby.

















_Modified by schnapps4 at 11:26 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## ewoo (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (schnapps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnapps4* »_I have just installed the latest version of the kit, the one that uses a harness that doesn't need the 12V connection. Both of the boxes fit nicely in the right end compartment of the dash and are easy to access for updating. The whole project only took about 1 1/2 hours thanks to Marks great writeup.
Next project - the dash cubby.








_Modified by schnapps4 at 11:26 AM 4-12-2007_

Hey, which Parrot box did you get that with?
Got mine about two weeks ago (for my GTI). It's got the built-in 12V connection but not the 12-pin TEL connection... I wonder if that sounds better.










_Modified by ewoo at 8:23 AM 4-17-2007_


----------



## schnapps4 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (ewoo)*

It's the CK3000 Evolution. The Bluetooth connection says " Parrot v5.10C"

_Modified by schnapps4 at 1:13 PM 4-17-2007_


_Modified by schnapps4 at 8:44 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## ewoo (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (schnapps4)*

OK. Thanks.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

Today was a georgous day for modding! I installed the dead pedal and of course the Parrot CK3000!
It went extremely well with the new Audicom harness. Actual installation of the controller and bluetooth box was a snap. Only the routing of the microphone was a little tricky.
Since the new harness has power and everything wired together I didn't have enough cable length to put the parrot box in Mark's location on the right side of the glove box. instead I had to put it underneath the radio which isn't really a problem.
I put the Audicom box on right side of the console so if I need to update software I would only have to remove the trim in the passenger foot well.
I did break a plastic tab on the passenger sun visor however.








It happened after I had taken out the screw and I tried to get the right end of the head trim off. Tried gluing it back on but wouldn't hold. When I put it back with the broken tab and secured the screw again it seemed fine though.
I did pay a little blood tribute to the gods of modding though, while I was pulling the mike cable from behind the glove box to behind the foot well trim.
Glad I don't do that for a living!








Bluetooth works like a charm with my RAZR. Oh and I don't have the nav system just premium radio.
Thank you Mark for an excellent write up! 
My next mod might be the aspherical blue mirror!


_Modified by chocoholic_too at 10:25 PM 4-22-2007_


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (chocoholic_too)*

I hope someone can help me. I just upgraded the software in my phone, which reset everything. I want to pair it up with my Parrot again, but can't find the #@*&#@ manual that came with the unit. Does anyone remember the default bluetooth pin?
Thanks!
Jeff
Houston, TX


----------



## ewoo (Mar 2, 2006)

'1234'


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (ewoo)*

Very impressive. I guess I'm a minimalist. I decided to go with a motorola visor clip on for $40 that basically does the same thing but doesn't get wired in to the steering wheel:
http://direct.motorola.com/ens....html


----------



## reef150 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_ I've heard rumors (but been unable to confirm) of a forthcoming SW200C which would work with a 3100. 

Has anyone used the SW200C & CK3100 LCD with a VW HU? On the Audicom site they seem to list Audi, but not VW as "supported"....
I like the CK3100 LCD for the flexibility it provides in terms of syncing contacts ovs the CK3000.....
Thanks
Mike


----------



## jpap33 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (reef150)*

I'm doing this mod...just trying to make sure I get the right products. I found the parrot kit on ebay for 85 bucks.
The pic of the sw101c doesnt look complete and its 50 bucks cheaper then the quick connect website. Am i right thinking this is missing something?
http://www.hfvt.com/content/pa....html
Also it appears the quickconnect web site mentioned has paired the parrot with the sw101c and selling them together for 289 or so.
What do you guys think? Worth it or better to get them seperate?
Joe


----------



## reef150 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (jpap33)*

Howard's QuickConnect kit saves a lot of hassle in wiring, connectors, fuses, etc, etc. You truely just unplug the harness from the radio and then plug his harness in-line, connect the little steering wheel control box and the Parrot box, route your microphone, tuck it all away and you're done.
If you're willing to deal with more cabling, splicing, finding the right connectors, etc, the the other route might be worth it....


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (reef150)*

I have a quick connect harness with module for control with MFSW I removed from my GLI, only used por 2 weeks, you just need to buy a parrot evo 3000, I sell the harness and module for 100 shipped if anyone interested


----------



## jpap33 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (carlosabh)*

WOW! This was sooo easy. I've never done a thing to any car. I was able to get the radio out and then put in the pre assembled howard kit and bravo...it was working!
It took me a minute to be able to get the radio back in, gets a bit crowded back there and had to take out the air controls to pull some stuff down while I pushed the radio back. But, that wasn't even that hard.
The only part I have left to do is figure out how to run the mic. Doesn't seem like that many places to put it....will try to get up with the over head lights like shown in one of the posts. We'll see. 
Thanks to those that helped me! 
Joe
(2007 EOS)


_Modified by jpap33 at 1:23 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## rennyn (Dec 27, 2007)

Hiya! New here. I've got the sw101c with the CK3000 Evolution installed on my '07 Eos.
Does anyone know an easy way to reset the paired phones if you don't have any of the paired phones any longer?
The Parrot manual talks about holding the red and green buttons together, but obviously you can't do this with the sw101c installed. I tried the up and down arrows after getting into the menu but had no luck.
Thanks! And sorry if this has been covered elsewhere, I did try searching.


----------



## mzanep (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*

The link to the istallation instructions doesn't work. It says website can not be found. Any suggestions?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mzanep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mzanep* »_The link to the istallation instructions doesn't work. It says website can not be found. Any suggestions?
Thanks
Mark

I just tried it and it works.







Maybe your server was down when you tried to click on it.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (cccc2549)*

golden-hind.com was a victim of the storms that hit the bay area last week. I think it's back up now, but it might be a couple of days before it's back to it's normal level of reliability. A very good friend runs it for me out of what should be his dining room, so I really can't complain if he has 6 days outage in the last 5 years....


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Parrot / Audiocom Bluetooth Installation with Steering wheel control (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_A very good friend runs it for me out of what should be his dining room, so I really can't complain if he has 6 days outage in the last 5 years....









Reminds me of the person I bought my first computer from. His house was like a parts bin. Stuff everywhere, kitchen, dining room, living room. While he was finishing up my machine, his wife came home. She didn't seem to happy with the situation.







Sure enough, I had a problem with my rig after about a year and called him up - disconnected. I surmise his wife threw him out.








Back on topic, I originally wnet the hardwired route because I use my phone as an MP3 player too, but I caught this in crutchfield over the weekend. http://www.parrot.com/usa/products/parrotmk6000
Problem is, I don't think I'd want their controller mounted to my dash. Anyone know if the car kit would work to integrate the track up and down buttons too?


----------

